# Weird



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why is chestnuts poop so watery?








She’s acting weird too.. when I give her water she doesn’t use that bowl before she does but now she doesn’t.. instead she drinks dirty water from other places.. but she’s also thirsty.. and when they see a hawk they don’t even care ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is usually a sign they're drinking a ton of water. 

I'd like @dawg53's opinion on this. 

Chickens do what chickens do. We might believe they shouldn't drink out of mud puddles but they don't care. I watch my Guineas do it frequently.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That is usually a sign they're drinking a ton of water.
> 
> I'd like @dawg53's opinion on this.
> 
> Chickens do what chickens do. We might believe they shouldn't drink out of mud puddles but they don't care. I watch my Guineas do it frequently.


Ohh okay she seems normal now. But I give her water and she don’t want it and she drink from the dirt … it just annoyed me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to quit letting small things annoy you. That or it's a favorite nonsensical phrase. 

And no, I won't explain what I mean by that last sentence.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Watery white diarrhea in poultry has a long list of possibilities and tough to nail down exactly what's causing it.
Causes could possibly be the type of feed, worms, pullorum, ecoli, coccidiosis, contaminated water, giardia.....


----------

